# This will keep me busy!



## Stitch147 (Feb 14, 2018)

I decided to pop to the shops and treat myself to a "little" something.
I've been wanting this for months now and went and got it today!
This will keep me busy at the weekend!

https://shop.lego.com/en-GB/The-Disney-Castle-71040


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 14, 2018)

Rather you than me, I flipping hate Lego


----------



## scousebird (Feb 14, 2018)

That looks amazing, photo when you've done it please


----------



## Davein (Feb 14, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> I decided to pop to the shops and treat myself to a "little" something.
> I've been wanting this for months now and went and got it today!
> This will keep me busy at the weekend!
> 
> https://shop.lego.com/en-GB/The-Disney-Castle-71040


Are you going to live in it when it's built????


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2018)

Wow!  That's a cracker!  Good luck - hope there are no pieces missing! Don't let Tigga near it!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 14, 2018)

I cant wait to get started on it, but it will have to wait until the weekend.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 14, 2018)

My 4th Grandson is a Lego fanatic and is always building. He has actually won prizes for it. Good on ya Stitch He gets a lot of pleasure from it and it keeps him out of trouble and off the streets. That and his computer games


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 14, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> My 4th Grandson is a Lego fanatic and is always building. He has actually won prizes for it. Good on ya Stitch He gets a lot of pleasure from it and it keeps him out of trouble and off the streets. That and his computer games


Ive just got to keep it away from the other half as he'll want to build it!


----------



## eggyg (Feb 14, 2018)

Bloomin’ Nora @Stitch147, my first house didn’t cost much more than that! Lego is fine til you stand on a bit in your bare feet! Think it will keep you busy for quite a few weekends, unless you’re like my 11 year old grandson who is Lego daft and can complete a kit/ set, whatever they are called, in no time at all. Happy building!


----------



## eggyg (Feb 14, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Wow!  That's a cracker!  Good luck - hope there are no pieces missing! Don't let Tigga near it!


Tigga could live in it!


----------



## scousebird (Feb 14, 2018)

I bought my husband & son (28) Lego for Christmas


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 14, 2018)

scousebird said:


> I bought my husband & son (28) Lego for Christmas


I got my OH Meccano!


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm planning to make myself a LEGO Rubik's Cube! Got myself the right size of Cube (a QJ 48mm), now just need the LEGO and some superglue.


----------



## grainger (Feb 14, 2018)

That looks awesome! Have fun. I love lego - thankfully my son appears to as well so I get to play quite a lot


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 15, 2018)

Progress so far. 3 1/2 hours spent on the build.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 15, 2018)

Impressive! I see Tigga is watching with interest


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 15, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Impressive! I see Tigga is watching with interest


I think she wants to help!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2018)

Haha! Love Tigga peeking up and through the doors!


----------



## Flower (Feb 15, 2018)

Wow Stitch, what a brilliant project ! Never mind Mickey and Donald, you could get real tenants in there, it's huge!


----------



## Amigo (Feb 15, 2018)

You know northie’s looking for a house!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2018)

Amigo said:


> You know northie’s looking for a house!


Beyond my budget, I think!


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 16, 2018)

It has just this afternoon been announced, on the Harry Potter Wiki, that LEGO are going to be releasing new Harry Potter LEGO sets!

I wish they would re-release some of the old ones, at least the Hogwarts Express / Knight Bus ones. I would buy them.


----------



## AJLang (Feb 17, 2018)

That Lego kit looks impressive. I'm loving that your cat is helping you


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 17, 2018)

Tigga is still trying to help.
More progress last night. Better than watching telly. Should be finished later today.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 17, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Impressive! I see Tigga is watching with interest


Tigga is thinking "Hmmm wait until I get my paws on that lot"
Very impressive @Stitch147


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 17, 2018)

Amigo said:


> You know northie’s looking for a house!


Sardonic sense of humour Amigo lol


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 17, 2018)

And it's finished. Approximately 12 hours to complete. Trevs going to make me a rotating plinth for it to go on to display it better.
I'm thinking either the Millennium falcon or death star next!


----------



## Uller (Feb 17, 2018)

Nice, I’m currently working on the Lego ideas Saturn V, then it’s on to the UCS Millenium Falcon!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2018)

Excellent, Stitch!  Looks great!  Any pieces left over?


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 17, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Excellent, Stitch!  Looks great!  Any pieces left over?


Lots of tiny little bits as they give you a few spares!


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 15, 2018)

Next up. Hogwarts™ Castle?


----------



## Drummer (Aug 15, 2018)

My offspring left home long ago but I still find bits of Lego in boxes bags and drawers - I put them in a mug and then transport them to add to the stash my grandchildren have once they have built up. There does seem to be an unending supply though.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 15, 2018)

That was quick.  What next?

Can you now take it apart and show us something different that you make with all those pieces, or doesn’t it work like that? (And yes I did hear the programme on Radio 4 for those of you who old enough to be listening to that station)


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 15, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> I got my OH Meccano!


That's a better option Stitch.


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 15, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> That was quick.  What next?
> 
> Can you now take it apart and show us something different that you make with all those pieces, or doesn’t it work like that? (And yes I did hear the programme on Radio 4 for those of you who old enough to be listening to that station)


I`M afraid it`s radio 2 for me.


----------



## C&E Guy (Aug 16, 2018)

I was very nervous about starting with Lego.

In fact, I was bricking it!!


----------

